# White/pussy eye discharge



## AJ (Aug 27, 2006)

In the past I have had white/pussy eye discharges on the odd horse and seemed to come at times of cooler/rainy/windy weather conditions and soon went away. At present I have quite a few horses (mares/weanlings/yearlings) that have this and with some it has persisted or awhile. What do I need to do? If I have to apply something to 57 faces, I better start now.


----------



## SandyWI (Aug 27, 2006)

Do you have a lot of flies? I have a few minis whose eyes get the puss discharge when the flies are very heavy. It seems to only happen to my two mares with black faces. The other horses will have flies, but the puss only develops on the mares with the black faces. I have an antibacterial opthalmic ointment I got from the vet and I used it six times during the day when I first noticed the puss, and then put fly masks on the next day and the problem was solved.

Good luck! (It's always something, isn't it)?


----------



## kareng (Aug 27, 2006)

I get the occasional runny eye especially when it's hot and the flies are bad. If you have quite a few with the same problem and especially if you have other symptoms I'd had the vet look at it. Since you have so many it would be better to control it now on just a few then when they all have it.

kareng


----------



## OhHorsePee (Aug 27, 2006)

I just use a warm cloth to clean mine out with also.

But, I have to tell you an OT story. When I was in high school, I wrote pus, added an "s" with a "y" on one of my papers and got a weeks worth of detentions. I learn't then to use purulent if the occasion ever came up again for me to use. Especially since I had to write the word "purulent" with the definition 100 times for each day I was in detention. And since my principle did not believe me that I meant to use the word as a discription of pus I got a red bottom.

Fran


----------



## Ojai Minis (Aug 27, 2006)

OhHorsePee said:


> I just use a warm cloth to clean mine out with also.
> 
> But, I have to tell you an OT story. When I was in high school, I wrote pus, added an "s" with a "y" on one of my papers and got a weeks worth of detentions. I learn't then to use purulent if the occasion ever came up again for me to use. Especially since I had to write the word "purulent" with the definition 100 times for each day I was in detention. And since my principle did not believe me that I meant to use the word as a discription of pus I got a red bottom.
> 
> Fran


:bgrin I had to laugh at this one as I always have to look twice when I see that word for pus










Anyways, I have a couple of horses that MUST wear fly masks or they have that "P" word stuff coming out of their eyes. This helps completely on one horse. The other horse still has some discharge but I think some is dust. The other horse can have flies all over her face and eyes and never have any irriatation.(She wears a mask also, just because I can't stand to see the flies around her eyes.) My only solution has been to be diligent about the masks. In the summer, they are left on 24/7 some days because if I don't get them on early enough, the cycle starts.

Liz V.


----------



## nootka (Aug 27, 2006)

*LOL* Poor Fran!

Liz


----------



## AJ (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks. I have never seen as many flies on their faces as this year, so that is very likely the problem , given your responses. Since we will be getting snow here soon, the fly problem should disappear.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Aug 28, 2006)

I think mine would get a problem if they had little cats on their eyes!! :bgrin



:


----------



## horsesmakeubroke (Aug 28, 2006)

Agrees with all above. We've an Irish Sport horse in at the moment who's got sticky eyes. It's definately conjunctivitis and his case, it seems to be an allergy to the pollen in the hay as he also coughs if his hay isn't dampened. My black standard Shetlands (years ago) seemed particularly prone to sticky eyes. We use Golden Eye Ointment (available over the counter in UK and Ireland) or an eye cream called Brolene. My vet assures me people eye stuff is fine for horse eyes too!


----------

